# Tips for homeowners



## Nearbywork (Jan 7, 2012)

Can anyone help me compile a list for resi-customers to prep'? 
e.g.

1. Move your cars people!
2. If possible, and not done, mark the perimeter
3. Tell the plower where to put the snow

... Anything else folks can help me with?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Pay the plow person


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nearbywork;1494211 said:


> Can anyone help me compile a list for resi-customers to prep'?
> e.g.
> 
> 1. Move your cars people!
> ...


You should mark the property and you should ask them and have a line in your contract as to where it goes.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

what time they need to be out for work!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No extension cords on driveway!!!!...I pulled an eavestrough full of christmas lights down once.:realmad:


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Not responsible for basketball hoops or garbage cans left in driveway. Move em or lose em.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Have fresh made oatmeal raisin cookies on the windowsill when I get there, along with a small glass of milk to wash it down...

Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

To place the case of beer they pay me with in the snow so it will be cold by the time I get there. I hate drinking wrm beer


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Extension cords I like that I will remember that. Never thought of them before.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Prepare a info sheet like simular to this.
http://www.vanderzon.ca/en/snow-removal/rules-to-follow.html


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1495931 said:


> No extension cords on driveway!!!!...I pulled an eavestrough full of christmas lights down once.:realmad:





blazer2plower;1496171 said:


> Extension cords I like that I will remember that. Never thought of them before.


I have never plowed up an extension cord but, my Dad has a hard time remembering to pull the pipe out of the side of the house that goes to the sump pump. :realmad: I have hit that a few times it doesn't do any damage to the house or pump but it put a few holes in the pipe.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Greenstar lawn;1496045 said:


> To place the case of beer they pay me with in the snow so it will be cold by the time I get there. I hate drinking wrm beer


 and leave the transhcan nearby to throw the empty cans out of the truck. I hate my truck being cluttered up


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

we wont come back after the plows come by (again).


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Try to be a little understanding and realize that you are not our only customer, and that we want to make you happy with our service. When it starts snowing at 4 am your drive may not be done by 7 sorry.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

When I was green I did a one time drive with over a foot of snow...Had an extension cord running across the drive out to a water pump of some kind out in the yard that I snagged. Damn thing looked like a Tremor coming out at me through the snow, I about **** my pants.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1495931 said:


> No extension cords on driveway!!!!...I pulled an eavestrough full of christmas lights down once.:realmad:


Or a garden hose! I once had a firehouse run a garden hose across the road to a drain. I come along to plow and BAM I ripped the hose right off the hookup. I had no idea it happened until I came back around for my second pass and all the firefighters were standing outside looking things over and they flagged me down to tell me. When the hose got ripped off the hookup, which was inside the station, it made such a racket that it scared the sh*t out of them!  :laughing:


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Thumbs Up words to live by.





I want to leave this planet the way I entered it, being held upside down naked and spanked by a nurse.


----------

